# Quick scan q



## Lizzzie (Jan 2, 2011)

Been very dense and got confused booking my scans - when's the next routine diabetic mum scan after 20 weeks?  - I thought I was supposed to book one at 28 weeks, but I'm a bit confused now....

Thanks

Lizzie


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 2, 2011)

sorry i cant help you and my consultant cancel also my GTT because the guidelines dont apply to me


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 2, 2011)

Phone your team and ask the, mine are always booked when i come out of one.

 I think i had one at 26, then 30 then every 2 weeks after that, might be every week from now on for me.

xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 3, 2011)

Every week!  Wow - getting close then. Every time I think I'm going to be pregnant for ever, I'll think: 'i can remember Phoebe finding out.... and she's nearly there now.....'

Thanks both, will call them.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 3, 2011)

Lizzzie said:


> Every week!  Wow - getting close then. Every time I think I'm going to be pregnant for ever, I'll think: 'i can remember Phoebe finding out.... and she's nearly there now.....'
> 
> Thanks both, will call them.



It is forever, its dragged for me, everyday is so long. Just go week by week thats what i have done.
Other people will say things like they think its flown for you, but you wont like it. xx


----------



## Cate (Jan 3, 2011)

My growth scans were always scheduled for 28, 32 and 36 weeks.
Good luck


----------

